# what your faviourte movie?



## dvidmarsh123 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have seen many movies but “Mission Impossible-III” was a great movie and I like it very much because there are many stunts in this movie.

____________________________________________________________

Venous Ulcer
Bed Sores


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good Fellas (One of the best scenes)

You're a pistol, you're really funny. You're really funny. 
*Tommy DeVito*:What do you mean I'm funny? 
*Henry Hill*: It's funny, you know. It's a good story, it's funny, you're a funny guy. 
*Tommy DeVito*: What do you mean, you mean the way I talk? What?
*Henry Hill*: It's just, you know. You're just funny, it's... funny, the way you tell the story and everything. 
*Tommy DeVito*: Funny how? What's funny about it? 
*Anthony Stabile*: Tommy no, You got it all wrong. 
*Tommy DeVito*: Oh, oh, Anthony. He's a big boy, he knows what he said. What did ya say? Funny how? 
*Henry Hill*: Jus... 
*Tommy DeVito*: What? 
*Henry Hill*: Just... ya know... you're funny. 
*Tommy DeVito*: You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little fudged up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fudgin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny? 
*Henry Hill*: Just... you know, how you tell the story, what? 
*Tommy DeVito*: No, no, I don't know, you said it. How do I know? You said I'm funny. How the fudge am I funny, what the fudge is so funny about me? Tell me, tell me what's funny! 
*Henry Hill*: [_long pause_] Get the fudge out of here, Tommy! 
*Tommy DeVito*: [_everyone laughs_] Ya motherfudger! I almost had him, I almost had him. Ya stuttering prick ya. Frankie, was he shaking? I wonder about you sometimes, Henry. You may fold under questioning.


----------



## jnlroofing (Aug 29, 2012)

I feel in addition to the action, another reason this film is superior was because its story got the idea of a team perfectly. The last couple films Hunt has either been on his own or with a team whose characters are wasted and underused. Simon Pegg, Jeremy Renner and Paula Patton had contributed greatly to the story.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I love Shawshank Redemption! Have seen it so many times but one of the films I never tire of watching!
in fact I'm watching it on tv now
Cheers
Dave


----------



## MCASRoofing (Aug 15, 2012)

*MCAS Roofing & Contracting's Favorite Movie?*

Hmmmm this is a hard one. So many great movies out there. I was trying to think of one with a great roofing scene but can't think of any. Shawshank Redemption is definitely great but I would also have to say Scarface is my favorite.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

the French Postcard Girls

I was like....9 or 10:thumbsup:


----------



## PalmBeachBuilder (Aug 16, 2012)

*Snatch*

I am a big fan of the movie "Snatch", it is action packed and has a very cool twist!


----------

